# Black Audi S5 2008



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

My first showroom post, ill firstly apologise for some of the pics, I forgot my proper camera during the detail and had to use my iPhone so some are a little grainy.

Some of the after pics are with my proper camera.

I bought my S5 around 3 weeks ago, the dealer i think had attacked it with some sandpaper on a rotary, there were buffer trails all-over the car which made it look a mess.

So i decided to refresh my polishing skills and give it a full detail.

Once the trails were removed all what remained where some normal swirling which where mostly removed, a few RDS still remained as I don't have access to a depth metre at present so I played it safe.










Car to begin with, not looking too bad untill you get a light on it, apart from some dirty wheels.










Wheels sprayed and agitated with some bilberry wheel cleaner and detailing brushes megs wheel brush used to get behind the spokes










Looking better once sprayed off, washed with megs car shampoo










Engine bay cleaned and aerospace 303 applied to plastics










Car pulled inside and lights set up,










Evidence of swirling under lenser torch.










Masked up.

Polish of choice was Megs 85 diamond cut and 205 to finish on lake country pads via DA (paint was solid and took me around 6 hours so no time for pics!)

A few afters with iPhone:










Lot more shine and lustre to the paint










A few pictures once i'd picked up my camera:

Interior was vac'd and leather cleaned with gliptone leather cleaner and conditioned after with the gliptone conditione.





































Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Very very nice. Second last picture is great :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pukka motor matey :thumb:
Love the interior :argie:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome car mate. Do they drive as good as they look? Forgive me for saying this, but i'm still an m3 man.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome car mate. Do they drive as good as they look? Forgive me for saying this, but i'm still an m3 man.


Yes, imo, mine is the triptronic with the paddleshift when i want manual, its a great compromise.

I've never driven the M3, but I've never really liked BMW interiors, they aren't anything special for me.



Claireeyy said:


> Very very nice. Second last picture is great :thumb:





Demetri said:


> Pukka motor matey :thumb:
> Love the interior :argie:





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks guys


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the second last pic!

Mega motor - I'm a big S/RS fan (as you might be able to tell)


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Ns1980 said:


> Love the second last pic!
> 
> Mega motor - I'm a big S/RS fan (as you might be able to tell)


Cheers mate, my first S(uper) car  im in love already


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..What wax is on top?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car - i've always loved these and the sound of one crusing past is heart warming! Looks fab, great pics!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Great looking car until you get inside it. Sorry not a fan of the red leather. Some nice reflections in the pics.

Fish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a stunning job there on a great car, i really like the interior alot.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class looking motor

wifey has a hankering for one of these
car looks stunning,good work

am liking the medo-hell car park ones

top work


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tidy job is that! Last two photos are tasty :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice work , car park pics are yummy:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking car and nice finish. I really like the multistory car pack shots too :thumb:


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Thinking about chopping in the TT for a facelift A5


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome

these are growing on me

good colour combo


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning work on a fabulous car , 2nd last pic is epic:thumb:


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely car, and as I see it didn't need too much work.
The interior is fantastic.:argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... love the interior... well I have to, my S8 has a red one too!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome work. That black has come up a treat. Gotta love a well looked after black car!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning S5, lurrrvee that interior! :thumb:


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic job !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my fave cars. The red leather is superb.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely. But I do love the interior more. Looks so comfy and red!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Black is such a great colour when its polished properly and that looks fantastic.
Now, drive down to AMD, hand them 12 grand, and be prepared to lose your licence on the way home with the 500 bhp you'd then have


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Loving the last 3 pictures, what settings on the camera did you take them?

Ive briefly driven one of these and what a beast, defo a licence loser if not carefull:car:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely car, mate.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

That last shot is fantastic! Have you got a hi-res of it?


----------

